# Over the Mfg weight limit - buy or pass?



## iammulva (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum and to mountain bikes, but used to be avid roadie a LONG time ago. Looking at these two bikes (links to actual bikes):


2015 Specialized StumpJumper Comp HT 29'er (aluminum frame) 
MSRP approx $1900 with $100 off

*OR *


2012 Specialized StumpJumper Expert HT 29'er (carbon frame)
Asking $1800
Comes with extra set of wheels/tires

My problem is that Specialized's carbon mtb frames have a 240lb total weight limit and I'm approx 250lbs (although in the last 5-10 years I've been in the 235-248 range). I expect I'll get back down in the 240 +/- 5 range soon enough, but I'm still right on the line.

I believe the carbon bike is more bang for the buck, but it won't be if my fatazz breaks the frame. My concern is that I'll break it and then have to replace the frame (which would obviously make this much less of a "good deal").

Would you buy the carbon bike and exceed the mfg weight limit or not?

Thanks!


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

If you buy used, you get a bike with an unknown history.
If you buy new, you get a bike with no history AND a warranty.

If you want a slightly more blingy bike that you don't know the history of, buy used. If you want something that will perform pretty much as well (if not better given 3 years newer) AND with the confidence a warranty brings, buy new.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Whichever has stronger wheels. I'm 205lbs, moderately aggressive and I kill wheels pretty quickly.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

10 pounds won't make a difference. I weigh 285-290 right now and my mountain and road bike are both carbon. They don't miss a beat. There's no weight limit on my frames but I doubt they are any more robust than most other carbon frames on the market.


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

Manufacturers weights limits are the upper limits they will provide a warranty for the bike. As heavier riders tend to be stronger as well buying a bike outside the weight limit is a risk. For me reliability is more important, as it the bike fitting you well. Weight saving is for fast, fit, light weight riders.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Kajjal said:


> Manufacturers weights limits are the upper limits they will provide a warranty for the bike. As heavier riders tend to be stronger as well buying a bike outside the weight limit is a risk. For me reliability is more important, as it the bike fitting you well. Weight saving is for fast, fit, light weight riders.


Trek warrantied the crap outta my Wahoo frame, no questions asked. Weight limit 300 pounds, I was pushing 350 at that time.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, I don't see the shop breaking out a scale to weight you in order to warranty a frame.

And true, I want reliable, but I also don't agree that carbon is only for fit light riders. I'm a heavy unfit rider and I like my carbon frame way more than my aluminum frame. I also really love the feel of steel but I don't want a 6+ pound frame either. So, at 280-290, I ride carbon and don't expect to have any issues with my frames.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Buying a second hand bike tends to mean no warranty regardless of material or weight limit. The carbon bike he's looking at is older and used.


----------



## iammulva (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for all of the input, I think I'm going to go with the 2015 bike. There's a 50/50 chance that I'll get into city/trail riding enough to make me regret not getting the "better" bike first, but until I get any miles under me, I'm going to opt for warranty and stronger frame vs. bang for the buck. If all goes well, in a few years (maybe sooner), I'll be trading up. 

Thanks again!


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Everyone talks about carbon being weaker or not clyde friendly and such, if you look at the santa cruz frame break tests...you'll see carbon blows aluminum away in every test. I've busted aluminum frames, my Tallboy C has been a beast even with me when I was 350 pounds. Not saying carbon is the best way to go, just saying...a lot of people think plastic like I did. The shop wrote up a ticket saying if I had any issues within the frame warranty period they would transfer my parts to an aluminum frame at their expense if I deemed necessary. Tech said I wouldn't need to do that, and I haven't. I still think if something happened I'd go back to carbon, especially with the more weight I drop, it gets sweeter.

My buddy is about 240-250 and he's got a stumpjumper, those roval wheels are decent but you'll likely be replacing them if you do any hard riding and ding them too often. He's a motorcross guy so he's pretty rough on stuff and jumps anything and everything, they didn't stand a chance.

I think I'd still go with new + warranty unless the other bike has a transferable one, not likely but...there's a faint possibility.

Edit: That knick in the top post looks kind of deep on that carbon frame, I'd worry about that. I was thinking about making the drive to Austin to get that one myself if you didn't, but now I'll pass.


----------

